# مصادر طاقة بديلة



## نائب المدير (22 أبريل 2010)

مصادر طاقة بديلة​​ ​​ *




يمكن  ان يطلق على عصرنا تسمية عصر الزيوت. النفط لسوء الحظ بعيد عن الكمال. المطر الحامضي، وسخونة الارض وتلوث المدن كلها ناجمة عن النفط. الا ان احد اقارب النفط المعروف، بالغاز الطبيعي، هو بديل جذاب لمصادر الطاقه. تشكل الغاز الطبيعي قبل ملايين السنين عبر احتمالات متعدده، يعتقد البعض انه عبر القرون تراكمت مجهريات عضوية حيوانية ونباتيه على سطح المحيط. وان جزيئات الصخور غطتها تدريجيا،لتشكل ما سمي، بفتحة صخريه. وقد جرت عملية تحلل بطيئه ضمن فتحة الصخر حولت المجريات العضويه الى فحم سائل. والفحم السائل هو مركب تشكل ببطء من الكربون وذرات الهيدروجين. تحتوي بعض الجزيئيات في تركيبتها على اقل من اربعة ذرات فحميه. ويعتبر هذا الهيدرو كاربون، الخفيف جدا، هو العماد الرئيسي للغاز الطبيعي. الميثان هو النوع الافضل، وتتالف جزيئاته من ذرة فحم واحده، لكل اربعه ذرات من الهيدروجين. حين يستخرج من مستودعاته ويتم التخلص من شوائبه، ينقل الغاز الطبيعي الى مناطق التوزيع. ينقل عبر مسافات طويله وهو بشكله السائل ومن خلال بواخر مخصصة للميثان. حين يتم تنزيله، وقبل ان يوزع على المستهلك، يتعرض لسبل علاج متعدده. لاسباب امنيه يتم ضخ كميات بسيطة من محلول كيميائي يحتوي على السولفر الى داخل الغاز. عملية الاضافة هذه تجعل للغاز رائحه، بحيث يمكن التعرف عليه بحال تعرضه لتسرب ما. يعتبر الغاز كالفحم الحجري والزيوت وقود من المستحاث التي لا يمكن تجديدها.*

*الغاز الطبيعي هو افضل ما يمكن ان يحل محل النفط، لانه اقل تلويثا للجو من البنزين. يذكر هنا ان ان المنتوج الرئيسي لوقود البنزين هو ثاني اكسيد الكربون. مع انه غير ضار بالصحه، الى ان ثاني اكسيد الكربون يحجب اشعة ما تحت الحمراء الشمسيه، كما يحجب الحرارة التي يعكسها سطح الارض ليلا. عادة ما تكون القدرة على الاحتفاظ بالسخونة مفيده. منذ بداية العصر الصناعي،بدأ مستوى ثاني اكسيد الكربون يتنامى الى حدود تنذر بالخطر، ويعود السبب في ذلك الى المحركات التي تعتمد على البنزين، اذ يؤكد الخبراء ان هذه العملية ستخل بجو كوكب الارض. يترك البنزين تاثيرا سلبيا اخر على البيئه. ذلك ان احتراقها لا يتم في المحركات بالكامل، فينجم عنها الغبار، وكمية من الهيدروكربون الغير محروق، الى جانب مركبات وسطيه كما هو حال المونواكسيد واكسيد النيتروس. مع ان حياتها تكون قصيرة في الغالب، الا ان هذه العناصر تعتبر سامه. كما انها تتدنى تحت تأثير اشعة الشمس. ينجم عن ذلك في المدن الكبرى ما يعرف بالسموغ، وهو مزيج من الدخان والضباب الذي يتسبب بامراض الرئة والاورام الخبيثه. يحتوي البنزين ايضا على السولفر الممزوج بذرات الاكسجين والهيدروجين. ذرات السولفير تنتج ثاني اكسيد السولفر، وهو غاز سام يشكل الحوامض ايضا. تلوث الهواء هو السبب الرئيسي للمطر الحامضي، ما يؤثر سلبا على احوال الطقس في مختلف انحاء العالم. مقارنة مع البنزين، للغاز الطبيعي فوائد قيمة من حيث البيئه. فهو يحترق بشكل اكمل من البنزين، ولا يخلف الغبار. رغم ان بعض المركبات الوسيطة تنجم عنه، كما هو حال الهيدرو كاربون الغير محترق، ونيترات الاكسيد، ومونواكسيد الكربون. لكل هذا لا يساهم الغاز الطبيعي كثيرا في سموغ المدن.*

*على خلاف البنزين، حين يتخلص الغاز الطبيعي من شوائبه، لا يعد يحتوي على السولفير. ولا ينجم عن حرقه ثاني اكسيد السولفير الضار جدا بالصحة وفي البيئة ايضا. لا شك ان الغاز الطبيعي يؤدي الى تسخين سطح الارض ، وذلك لامتصاص الحرارة عبر الغازات الجويه. الى جانب ان حرقها يؤدي الى انتاج ربع ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي ينجم عن البنزين، لدى مثانتها الغير محترقه قدرة اكبر على امتصاص اشعة الشمس ما تحت الحمراء. على اي حال نسبة قليلة من كمية الميثانه المنتشره تصدر عن الغاز الطبيعي.*

*



ينجم انتشار الميثانه بشكل رئيسي من اتلاف المواد العطوية في النفايات، ومن تربية الحيوانات، خصوصا مما يخرج عن المواشي من اوساخ. ولم تحدد بعد اهمية التقليل من انتشار الميثانه. وما زال الخبراء يرون ان مساهمتها اقل في عملية تسخين الارض مما يفعله ثاني اكسيد الكربون، خصوصا وان الغاز يطلق سدس كمية المثانه المنتشره في الهواء كل عام. لاستخدام الغاز الطبيعي كوقود للمحركات، لا يتطلب الامر سوى تعزيز السيارة بمدخل له، ومستوعب خاص بالغاز. ونظام تعبئة الغاز الطبيعي اصبح متبعا في عدد من بلدان العالم. يتم ضغط الغاز الطبيعي، وتخزينه في مستوعبات، ويتخدم انبوب لين لتعبئة السياره، كما يحدث في اي محطة وقود عاديه. المحرك الذي يتم تعديله لحرق الغاز الطبيعي، يعمل بقوة اقل من المحرك العادي بما نسبته عشره بالمئه. الا ان السيارات التي تعتمد على الغاز الطبيعي تتمتع بحرية موازية للتنقل والحركة كالبنزين، حتى انها تتمتع بقدرة اكبر على المناوره.*

*قد لا يكون الغاز الطبيعي هو الحل لازمة الطاقة ومشاكل البيئه، ولكن من بين غيره، يعتبر الاقل تلوثا،. لهذا فهو قادر على ان يحل تدريجيا محل مشتقات النفط. الوقود الطبيعي كما هو حال الفحم الحجري والغاز الطبيعي والنفط، تستخرج بالكامل من باطن الارض. المحيط يحتوي ايضا على ثروة من الطاقه، يمكن للمد والجزر ان ينتجان كميات كبيرة من الكهرباء. انتاج الطاقة في هذه الايام يسير متوازيا مع حماية البيئه. بفضل المد والجزر، يمكن انتاج كميات كبيرة من الكهرباء دو الاضرار بالبيئه. والحقيقة ان المد والجزر يدلنا على مصدر لا ينضب للطاقة، وهو حميم جدا. ينجم المد والجزر عن الجاذبية التي يمارسها القمر على الارض. قوة الجاذبية هذه، تؤدي الى اندفاع مياه المحيطات نحو القمر. انسحاب المياه اكبر على جهة الارض، المواجهة للقمر، ولكنه يحدث ايضا على الجانب الاخر من الارض، بين منطقتي المد هاتين، تجد منطقة من الجزر ايضا. نتيجة دوران الارض، مستوى البحر في اي بقعة من الكوكب يرتفع وينخفض بالتناوب مرتين في اليوم. مع استثناءات قليله كل البحار تتعرض لحالتي مد وجزر يوميا. قوة المد والجزر هذه تقدر عالميا بثلاثة بلايين كيلو وات. الا انه لا يمكن تسخير كل هذه القوة الهائله.*

*



هناك ما يقارب الاثني عشرة محطة في العالم، قابلة لانتاج الطاقة في العالم. لان صناعة هذه المحطات يحتاج الى وجود ظاهرة ضخمه للمد والجزر. على المستوى بين المد والجزر ان يتعدى العشرة امتار على الاقل، اضف الى ان المحطة يجب ان تؤدي الى مستوعب هائل، قدر الامكان. لهذا يجب بناؤه في خليح، او عند مصب نهر.  على الحاجز او السد الذي تبنى محطة الطاقة فوقه، يجب يفصل الخليج او مصب النهر عن البحر، فينشأ المستوعب. كل ما يجب ان يتم لانتاج الطاقه، يكمن في تعدد مستويات الماء بين البحر والمستوعب. تتجسد الخطوة الاولى باملاء المستوعب. المد القادم يكفي لتعبئة المستوعب، يتم اغلاق الابواب في حالة المد، حين يكون مستوى البحر والمستوعب متساويا، ولا يتم فتحها الا عند انتهاء حالة الجزر. عند انسحاب الماء، يكون المستوعب في اعلى مستوياته. عندما يصبح الاختلاف بين مستوى البحر والمستوعب كافيا، تشغل الماء مراوح المضخات. كما تفعل اشارة توليد الكهرباء، تصنع المضخة من المعدن، وتوضع في قناة او ممر مائي محكم. تتحرك المضخة بواسطة مروحة باربع شفرات تولد الطاقة من تيارات الماء. ويقوم فريق مختص باشعال المردد الذي يولد الكهرباْء. في المرحلة الاخيره يتم نقل الكهرباء من خلال محولات خاصه تحملها الى مركز توزيع الطاقة الكهربائيه. كمية الطاقة التي يتم توليدها يعتمد على قوة المد والجزر، وعلى كمية المياه التي يتم تخزينها في المستوعبات. يمكن للمضخات ان تعمل على كلا الاتجاهين. حتى انها يمكن ان تعمل اثناء حركة المد، وحين تتجمع المياه في المستوعبات مياه البحر تجعل الشفرات تتحرك في الاتجاه المعاكس. بفضل هذه العمليه يمكن ان يتم انتاج الطاقة بنسبة سبعين في المئة من المرات. يمكن استخدام المضخات ايضا لرفع مستوى المياه في المستوعبات الى ما هو اعلى من مستوى البحر. حين يكون ذلك ممكنا، وخصوصا عندما يقل الطلب على استهلاك الطاقة، وتحديدا في فترة الليل. يتم تفريغ المياه بعد ذلك الى البحر، حين يزداد الطلب على الكهرباء.*

*يعتمد توليد الطاقة من المد والجزر على الحركة الثابتة والطبيعية لهذه الظاهره، وهناك محاولات عده تسعى لرفع مستوى الانتاج ليغطي مستوى الطلب. هناك برامج تنفذ اسبوعيا للقيام بذلك. تأخذ هذه البرامج بالاعتبار الاستهلاك السابق، ودورة المد والجزر، التي يتم حسابها عادة بوقت مسبق. يتم برمجة فتح القنوات وتشغيل المضخات بحيث تضمن اقصى قدرات المحطة على التوليد. احدى فوائد محطات التوليد من المد والجزر، حقيقة انها تنتج كميات هائله من الطاقه دون ان تلوث البيئه. لبناء اول محطة توليد تعتمد على المد والجزر في فرنسا، تم استقطاع المستوعب من البحر. يمكن ان يتم التخلص من الاعتماد على هذه التقنية في المستقبل، وذلك نتيجة الصدمة التي تسببها في البداية لطبيعة المنطقه، ذلك انها تبتر المد والجزر نهائيا.*

*على مدار السنوات الاولى، لم تبقى على قيد الحياة سوى الانواع الاقوى من الاسماك، الا ان الخبراء لاحظوا انه مع مر الزمن، بدأت الطبيعة تستعيد مكانتها الكامله. اما اليوم فثروات البحر في المستوعبات اكبر من الماضي، تتمتع انواع جديده من الاسماك اليوم فيما يشبه الانواع المختلفة والمتعددة من الغذاء. وجاءت كميات من الطيورالى شواطيء مسكونه، فقد عاد التوازن الطبيعي، الى ما كان عليه. النباتات ايضا عج بالطاقه، اعتماد الخشب للتدفئة هو اسلوب تم اتباعه في القدم، ولكنه يؤدي الى ازالة الغابات. لكن تأكيدات الخبراء توضح ان عددا من النباتات يمكن ان تتحول الى مصادر متجددة للطاقه، لا تؤدي لتلوث البيئه.*

*



المواصلات في الشوارع هو احد الاسباب الرئيسيه للتلوث. تطلق السيارات ملايين الاطنان من الغازات الملوثة للهواء، الضارة بالصحة والجو على حد سواء. يكمن السبب الرئيسي في عملية التلوث هذه، في حرق البنزين، علما ان احتياطي النفط العالمي قابل جدا للنفاذ. تم الالتفات مؤخرا الى النباتات على انها مصدر للطاقة النظيفة والقابلة للتجديد. لدى النباتات قدرة مدهشه على استخدام الضوء، لتحويل ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء، الى مواد غنية بالطاقه، تسمى هذه المادة بالبيوماس. يمكن للبيوماس ان يكون مصدرا مفيدا للوقود السائل يسمونه بالوقود العضوي او الوقود الاخضر. يمكن الحصول على الوقود الاخضر من نباتات تحتوي على السكر، كالشمندر مثلا. الخلايا التي وجدت في الخشب او في سنابل القمح، هي ايضا مصادر للطاقه. فالنشا مثلا يتالف من سلسلة طويله تعتمد اساسا على خلايا سكريه. يتم تخزين هذه السلاسل في مستودعات الحبوب، تستعمل الصناعة مادة النشا في صناعة البيوايتانول، وهو نوع من الكحول، يستخدم في صقل الوقود التقليدي بان يحل محل اعتماده على مادة الرصاص. في مصانع البيو ايثانول، يتم تنظيف الحبوب اولا وازالة الشوائب منها تماما. المادة المستخرجة من هذه العملية تخلط بالماء. بعد الحصول على العجين يتم اضافة مادة الانزيم اليها. مفعول هذه المادة العضوية اشبه بعمل الكماشه، فهي تقص سلاسل النشا فتحولها الى وحدات من السكر. العصير الذي يتم الحصول عليه ينقل الى مستوعبات كبيره مليئة بالخميره. تعتبر هذه مرحلة التخمير. يستهلك الخمير السكر الموجود في العصير، ثم يحولها الى ايثانول عضوي وثاني اكسيد الكربون. بهذه المرحله، ما زال الكحول يعبأ بالماء، لهذا فهو مقطر، وبعدها ، يجفف الماء، بتمريره عبر انبوب تسخين يبخره. بما انه اخف من الماء، يصعد الكحول الى اعلى الانبوب، حيث يتم جمعه على شكل بخار. ثم يتم اعادة تكرير البقايا التي تستخرج من هذه العمليه. يتشكل المحصول اساسا من البروتين والانسجه التي تتجمع مع بعضها لتشكل كريات تسمى حبوب الجعه. وهي تستخدم لتغذية المواشي. يمكن استخدام الايثانول العضوي في المحركات، وهو على حاله او بمزجه مع البنزين. ولكنها غير قابلة للاستعمال في محركات المازوت. فقد تم تطوير وقود عضوي اخر لاستخدامه في مصانع المازوت.*

*يمتاز هذا الوقود المصنوع من اللفت او زيت دوار الشمس بمواصفات مشابهة للمازوت الذي يستعمل في محركات الديزيل. الوقود العضوي لا يحد من مفعول محركات السيارات عموما. ولكنه على خلاف الوقود التقليدي فهو لا يؤثر سلبا على احوال البيئه. غالبية الغازات السامة تصدر عن عدم الاحتراق الكامل للبنزين او المازوت. الوقود العضوي يتخطى هذه العقبات. فامتلاك ذراته لمزيد من الاكسجين، يضمن احتراقه كاملا. مما يقلل من نسبة الهيدرو كربون الغير محترق بنسبة ثلاثين بالمئه. احد المبررات الاخرى في صالح الوقود العضوي هو انه على خلاف الوقود التقليدي لا يؤثر سلبا على التوازن البيئي للكرة الارضيه.*

*تزداد سنويا نسبة ثاني اكسيد الكربون المطلقة الى الهواء بخمسة بلايين طن اكثر من العام السابق. استمرار عملية نمو كميات ثاني اكسيد الكربون على المدى البعيد سيؤدي الى تسخين الارض الى مستويات لا يمكن تخيلها. عندما يحترق الوقود المستخرج من النباتات يصدر ثاني اكسيد الكربون ايضا. ولكنها لا تزيد من مستوى ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء. ذلك لان احتراق الوقود العضوي يؤدي ببساطة الى اعادة تحريك ثاني اكسيد الكربون الموجود اصلا في الجوعلى شكل بيو ماس. من هذه الناحيه لا يرفع الوقود العضوي من مستويات ثاني اكسيد الكربون في الهواء. كما انها لا تصدر غازات ملوثه كالرصاص والنترات والسولفير. الا ان للوقود العضوي عيوبه، فهو يصدر عند احتراقه غازالديهايدس، وهو مركب من مشتقات الايثانول. الا ان هذه المركبات لا تترك اثارا سلبية على احوال البيئه. ولكنها في المستويات العليا يمكن ان تترك رائحة كريهه. هذه هي حقيقة المازوت المشتق من وقود النباتات. فهو يترك رائحة شحم مطبوخ. لهذا فهو يستخدم كوقود للجرارات الزراعية بدل السيارات في المدن.*

*اهتمامنا بالبيئة النظيفة تدفعنا للبحث عن مصادر اخرى بديلة للطاقه اقل تلويثا للبيئه. الطاقة بشكلها السائل هي اسهل لنقلها وتخزينها. مما يجعل الوقود الاخضر مصدرا واعدا لانتاج الطاقة البديله. حل مشكلة الطاقة لدينا يكمن في تعدد مصادر الطاقة وتمويلها. لذا يجدر بنا ان ننشر طواحين الهواء ومحطات الطاقة الشمسيه، بقدر ما تنتشر محطات البنزين.*


----------



## سعد العادلى (22 أبريل 2010)

شِكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

